# new family member



## Highbeam (Mar 15, 2009)

I got a kick out of how the new pup liked the warmth of a fire. 

Here's the first big nap of many in front of the fire.

Born January 5th she's a boxer. The runt of the litter.


----------



## burntime (Mar 15, 2009)

Cute little guy!  Just wait until he is 80 pounds and sleeping on your bed


----------



## mjbrown (Mar 16, 2009)

burntime said:
			
		

> Cute little guy!  Just wait until he is 80 pounds and sleeping on your bed




so cute...i wish mine was only 80 lbs!  1 1/2 yr old english mastiff/retriever mix, going about 200lbs right now!he doesnt like the wife and i sleeping so close together so he shimmies up between us and i end up on the couch (mama's baby).i dont have to worry about leaving my 13 yr old daughter home alone though.

mike


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, this girl is the runt and we're expecting 50-60 lbs after she grows up. Her tail is cut but we're not doing the whole ear cutting thing. 

The wife is sometimes alone at home and that was a factor in the breed selection. I wouldn't mind a smaller version like a pug but this will be just fine. My last dog was a Chesapeake Bay Retriever at over 100 lbs of stinky energy. That dog was very intimidating. These boxers are supposed to excel as guard dogs but without the side effects of a rott or doberman. 

Now for the poddy training.


----------



## ashpanannie (Mar 16, 2009)

What a darling pup!  Boxers are a most excellent choice for house dog protection.  You have a puppy there, so you can decide if it ever gets in your bed or sleeps in your room, but you have to do that right now! lol!

My bedroom is off limits to the cats and dogs as is the couch, the garbage and the toilet.  Besides, what dog needs a bed when there is a wood fire to sleep with???

Boxers are very, very bright and loving dogs!  What a beauty you have!


----------



## savageactor7 (Mar 16, 2009)

Handsome Pup! I always wanted a Boxer but the wife isn't too keen on them.


----------



## btj1031 (Mar 16, 2009)

Great pup, thanks for sharing the pic.  Good luck with the training.  Hope you're patient!


----------



## SlyFerret (Mar 16, 2009)

ashpanannie said:
			
		

> My bedroom is off limits to the cats and dogs as is the couch



How do you manage that?  Our dogs are not allowed on the couch, but the kittens... that's another story!

Our two kittens are proving to be impossible to keep off the counter tops or the table.  I've sprayed them with the spray bottle hundreds of times, and they just jump right back up.  Sometimes right in front of me, spray bottle in hand, 30 seconds after spraying them off the counter the first time!  Over and over and over and over.  What gets me is that they KNOW they're not supposed to be up there.  If I walk into the kitchen, they usually jump down pretty quick.

I don't see any way to keep them off the couches, especially being gone at work for 10-12 hours at a time.

Any suggestions on keeping cats off tables and counters?

-SF


----------



## crs7200 (Mar 16, 2009)

boxers are funny. I get a kick out of the way they come at you in the shape of a horse shoe.  Butt and head at the same time all the while begging for attention.  Nice pup.


----------



## Tessa (Mar 19, 2009)

I am SO SO SO glad that the ears aren't clipped.  Kudos for that!!


----------



## ashpanannie (Mar 19, 2009)

Actually, Slyferret, I do not try to keep the cats off of the couch unless I want to use it.  But if you provide one of those carpeted cat play towers with the bed on top for them, you'll find they prefer that to anyplace else other than your wood rack.

Keeping cats off the kitchen counters and table requires loudly yelling 'NO', stomping and assault with a rolled newspaper each and every time.  I will relentlessly chase a kitten/cat down and swat it even if it tries to run and hide.  It does not take long for them to never dare do this when I am home, and when I am not, I find that lightly taping bubble wrap on the surfaces puts an end to their desire to get up there.  My adult indoor cats never, never get on the counters or table.  They are not one bit afraid of me either, because I am a petter and food dispenser.  The are very loving ankle rubbers.

The rolled newspaper advice is, of course, my thing to do with pups as well.  Go on a serious war path with that paper, each and EVERY time they are caught being bad, and you'll win your way in the end!


----------



## Dix (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice pup  Back in the puppy biz myself after 25 years, you forget how much energy they have !








			
				SlyFerret said:
			
		

> ashpanannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never feed them off of the counters. Even their cat food gets "served" from the island. That and a stern "NO", and a toss on the floor a few times usually does it.

I often wonder what the neighbors think, in the spring, when the windows are open, when they hear me yell  (or is it roar?) "Get OFF MY kitchen counters "


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 20, 2009)

I didn't believe it when they told me but boxers.... have gas.

We're using the vet recommended feed and she has pretty solid poos so she's not unhealthy just has a bit of character.


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 20, 2009)

Great looking pup and yes Boxers like to "bark" from the other end!


----------



## jlow (Mar 27, 2009)

My dudes!!  Cody (9) & Rusty (6).


----------



## mikepinto65 (Mar 28, 2009)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> I didn't believe it when they told me but boxers.... have gas.
> 
> We're using the vet recommended feed and she has pretty solid poos so she's not unhealthy just has a bit of character.




Try this food out, you have to order it online but its worth it...great ingredients. 

http://www.frrco.com/

Not to familiar with boxers, but if they are susceptible to skin allergies they have a great wheat free mix made of trout and potato.
None of their food have corn in them either, which in my opinion is a unnecessary filler used only to cut costs....not to mention hardly no nutritional value for a dog either.


----------



## bill*67 (Mar 29, 2009)

thats a beautiful dog! thank god you didnt do the ears! i know what ya mean by gas, my bulldog never seen a bean in her life , but if i lit a match behind her she'd make it to the moon.  the perfect companion and watchdog, i'm sure she wont let you down.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 30, 2009)

What a sweetheart- good on ya for not clipping the ears.  

Dog people get the excitement


----------



## Jags (Mar 30, 2009)

As a sure fire way to keep dogs (not sure about cats) off of a couch or bed, lay a couple of sheets of aluminum foil across the cushion.  Dogs HATE that, and will not get on it.

Good looking pup.  Boxers are cool.


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 12, 2009)

Dang these pups grow fast. She does seem to like chasing the chickens around but hasn't actually killed one and she has about outgrown the harness. Despite her laziness (not really), she is growing some big muscle mass and a broad chest.


----------



## Later (Apr 12, 2009)

As you can see from my avatarmy wife and I are proud owners of a lazy, heat loving Clumber Spaniel - quite a laid back guy!


----------

